# Dog with runny nose!



## gizzysmom (May 11, 2009)

Ok, I know I worry too much, but I just looked at my dog and saw that his nose was dripping!(clear) I know since I've gotten him (about 1 month ago), he has always sneezed too, but I know dogs sneeze now and then, right? Also, in the mornings, he coughs, but to the point of gagging, and my daughter said that today while I was at work, he had a bad coughing spell and she rubbed his back and he stopped.
I had no idea when his last shots were, but I got them done when I got him, and had him on heartworm preventive- the test was negative. 
I have made an appointment at the vet for in the morning, but what could this be guys? I'm too worried!


----------



## gizzysmom (May 11, 2009)

No, he was being kept outside in a pen with other dogs! That's why I thank GOD i got him out of there! He is a pomeranian and does not belong outside!


----------



## MaddieTheDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Dogs don't have boogers. But running clear snot? Who knows. Maybe it's water dripping from sweat?


----------



## gizzysmom (May 11, 2009)

Um, no, I never said he had boogers. And no, it is not sweat.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

It sounds to me like it could very well be kennel cough, which, as I understand, is pretty easy to treat. I'm glad you've got a vet appt sched & hope all goes well!


----------



## MaddieTheDog (Jun 3, 2009)

gizzysmom said:


> Um, no, I never said he had boogers. And no, it is not sweat.


Oh, sorry, I didnt meant for it to sound like you said that. Came out wrong on the net. Was stating it more like well 'Ruling that one out"....


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Dogs produce mucus just like humans to clean out the dust, pollen and other floating debris that gets inhaled in the lungs. During the day, they cough on occasion to clear it out. During the night, that mucus accumulates so you might see a big coughing fit in the morning sometimes with frothy, white gunk being expelled. If it's greenish/yellow, that's stomach bile...the dog is hungry (on an empty stomach, the stomach acids will produce retching).

As dogs are so much closer to the ground (and inhale more dust), this is fairly common.


----------



## gizzysmom (May 11, 2009)

That's just it- Nothing ever came out- But I did take him to the vet and they said it was upper respitory infection and put him on antibiotics.
Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Dozi (Jun 9, 2009)

TooneyDogs said:


> Dogs produce mucus just like humans to clean out the dust, pollen and other floating debris that gets inhaled in the lungs. During the day, they cough on occasion to clear it out. During the night, that mucus accumulates so you might see a big coughing fit in the morning sometimes with frothy, white gunk being expelled. If it's greenish/yellow, that's stomach bile...the dog is hungry (on an empty stomach, the stomach acids will produce retching).
> 
> As dogs are so much closer to the ground (and inhale more dust), this is fairly common.


It could actually be a number of different things... They can have "rhinitis" – inflammation of the nose. Some will have sinus problems, upper respiratory infections, foreign bodies, nasal irritation, nasal mites, nasal tumors and other things but those problems are usually associated with other signs such as sneezing or bloody nose, it's also a symptom for certain lyme diseases or "tick fevers"...

I would recommend you have the vet check it out. It's not normal for a dog's nose to "run" excessively. 

We had to put our dog down because of tick fever (similar to lyme disease) and one of the symptoms that told us something was wrong was her nose was constantly dripping this watery mucus.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

gizzysmom said:


> That's just it- Nothing ever came out- But I did take him to the vet and they said it was upper respitory infection and put him on antibiotics.
> Thanks for all your help!


Glad to hear it was nothing too serious!


----------

